# What to do with overripe apricots?



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

I have several pounds of quite overripe apricots. Too soft to dehydrate and I've heard overripe fruit isn't good for jams. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Suggestion for overripe fruit is making jams and purees with it.

good luck


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What makes you think they are over ripe?

The fruit in the grocery stores is firm because they were picked green: apricots are a soft, sweet fruit.

And, yes, you CAN make jam from over ripe fruit: while I was working the farmers market the person selling fruit would give us jam makers overripe fruit for our jam. We cut out any bruises and/or mushy parts, and made jam out of the good (but soft) slices.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I thought jam was a way to use over ripe fruit!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Make jam or fruit leather with them. I also make syrup with mine to go over waffles or pancakes. I have dehydrated them when they are overripe, they are just darker than the others, still wonderful for muffins in winter time, or snacks.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

As long as it isn't molding, it is great for jam. You can also puree it and dry it for fruit leather. I mix a bit of apple sauce with it for fruit leather. I also lik to freeze the puree in small containers. I eat it like ice cream!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i agree, jam or sauce


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

When fruit becomes overripe, it's pectin content drops below what will produce reliable gelling. I'd still try the make jam, but add store-bought pectin to it using the box's recipe insert for apricots. 

Here's what I do when gelling is a problem. I stick several coffee cup saucers in the freezer before starting jam-making. Once I've added pectin and sugar and have boiled it the recommended time, I "test" gelling by pouring a spoonfull of jam onto a chilled saucer. The jam will quickly cool to room temperature on the cold surface and will gel if the pectin concentration is right. If so, it goes into the canning jars at that point. If it does NOT gel, I boil for another 5 minutes, then test again. Usually I can save a problem batch by boiling an extra 5, or 10, or 15 minutes, testing every 5 minutes.


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

Very easy and very good...

*Apricot Syrup*

2 lbs fresh apricots
1 cup water
2 tbsp lemon juice (fresh or bottled)
4 cups sugar
1 tbsp corn syrup

Pit and chop apricots. In a blender or food processor, puree them with the water. Put into a large pot with the sugar, lemon juice, and and corn syrup.

Cook and stir over medium heat until it begins to boil. Boil for 5 minutes, continuing to stir.

Pour into hot, sterilized jars and seal. Process in a boiling water canner for 5 minutes.


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips for these turning-mushy apricots! One of my cookbooks said that jams/jellies should not be made with soft fruit, maybe due to the pectin issue that Michale mentioned? At any rate, I might just try jam and follow your tips!

I also like the syrup recipe, and bet I could probably swing some jam AND syrup.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

You could also use some of them in place of over-ripe bananas in a recipe.

Kathleen


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

You can make *Apricot butter *too. Delicious and very versatile, great for including with all kinds of main entrees or in dessert recipes. I like to use it as partial substitute for liquids in recipes for moist cakes, cookies, or a topping with whipped cream on top of deep fried bananas, or for mixing in with frostings for cakes. 

It also is tasty as a glaze for chops or roast pork, chicken, duck or on baked fish, and on roast veggies like yams, squash, green beans, beets, etc. 

Ingredients

10 c. Sliced apricots 
1 c. Water 
Sugar - 2/3 cup to each cup of apricot pulp
1/3 c. Orange juice 
1 Tbs. Grated orange rind 

Directions

Add water to apricots and cook until soft. Press through sieve or put in the blender. Measure and to each cup pulp add 2/3 c. sugar. Add juice and grated orange rind. Cook until thick (about 10-15 minutes). Pour into sterilized pint jars to within 1/2 inch of top. Put on cap, screw band firmly tight and process in boiling water bath ten minutes.


----------

